# live-action movies/TV shows with anthros?



## Beta Link (Jul 27, 2009)

I got this idea a long time ago, but never took the time to actually start it. Have you ever seen any live-action TV show or movie that had an anthropomorphic animal character in it? Regular talking animals don't count. I mean, like, full-blown human/animal. I got the idea for this thread after watching a couple episodes of Doctor Who: New Earth and Gridlock. Both those episodes have anthropomorphic cats. (2:28 - 3:28, and 5:45 - 6:20) (1:55 - 4:10)


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 27, 2009)

Does Wizard of Oz count? lol...
I can't really think of any that I have seen.

And, I love the # of posts that you have, along with the "title"
314
"would you like some pi"

That is epic.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 27, 2009)

i remember seeing an episode of the show sliders and this one episode had anthros in it.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 27, 2009)

I believe that the popular 'Doggy Kruger' (SP?) character comes from the Dekarangers/Powerrangers television series, if that counts.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 27, 2009)

Does children shows count?  I had to google this because I had a hard time remembering the name lol.  For a long time, I thought I imagined this show   It was called Zoobilee Zoo.  There were people dressed up like various animals like a fox, lion, kangaroo, beaver, bear and a cockatoo.  

Here is the intro.  I was surpised to see someone posting it on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EEslgaK8BI

There was this other show called Beautiy and the Beast.  It starred Ron Pearlman (Hellboy) as Vincent, a lion like man that lived under the streets of New York.  I used to watch it all the time.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 27, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> There was this other show called Beautiy and the Beast.  It starred Ron Pearlman (Hellboy) as Vincent, a lion like man that lived under the streets of New York.  I used to watch it all the time.



I have to see that 0_0


Have tooooooooo


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 27, 2009)

Narnia is very anthropomorphic if you're taking "Anthropomorphic" in the strict sense.

And pretty much every children's film out there for that matter.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 27, 2009)

-I dunno, Reepicheep played by Warwick Davis in the Narnia TV series. I have yet to see it.
-Stuart Little 1-2.
-Alvin and the Chipmunks.
-Rocky and Bullwinkle, (yes, there is one)
-Space Jam. (mostly)
-Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 28, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> -I dunno, Reepicheep played by Warwick Davis in the Narnia TV series. I have yet to see it.
> -Stuart Little 1-2.
> -Alvin and the Chipmunks.
> -Rocky and Bullwinkle, (yes, there is one)
> ...


I forgot to mention, animated characters in live action environments don't count either, so "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?", "Space Jam", and "Rocky and Bullwinkle" don't count. Although, Narnia, Stuart Little, and Alvin and the Chipmunks do.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't know maybe the *Island of Dr*. *Moreau.*


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jul 31, 2009)

Tank Girl had anthro kangaroos in the form of the Rippers


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 31, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> There was this other show called Beautiy and the Beast.  It starred Ron Pearlman (Hellboy) as Vincent, a lion like man that lived under the streets of New York.  I used to watch it all the time.



Beauty and the Beast with Ron Pearlman and Linda Hamilton. You might know her better as Sarah Conner from Terminator.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 1, 2009)

Journey to the West

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journey_to_the_West_(TV_series)


----------



## alaskawolf (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2igjYFojUo
*fantastic mr fox looks good*


----------

